# MS180 vs MS181....210 vs 211??



## wb1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Mostly "Lurk" on this sight & don't post much but enjoy the reading none-the-less.

I'm looking @ getting a small saw for limbing, trimming / pruning, & brush work & want to stay w/ Stihl mostly because I like my dealer but also I have a 361 now so figured I'd try & stay with the same brand.

That being said has anyone run the new Stihl series yet (MS171,181, 211) that has also run their predecessors, i.e. 170, 180, 210?? I'm curious as to how they compare & if the new series is worth the extra $'s. 

If you go by the "marketing hype" the new series seems superior but most of this is just "fluff" in my opinion. Sure they have lower fuel consumption & less vibrations but that's not a "deal maker" to me as a little saw doesn't burn much fuel or "vibrate" all that much to begin with.

Bottom line is I'm thinking of going with either a 181 or 211 w/ 14" B&C but if there isn't much of a performance gain and/or better/more durable design on these vs. the 180 / 210 then why spend the extra money??

Thanks in advance for your opinions / experiences.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2009)

The 181/211 are better designs than the 180/210. Reasons being a better anti vibe, if this is a problem with a small saw to you, doesn't bother me. The 181/211 engine is Stratocharged, burns much cleaner and uses less fuel, better air filtration also.

The 171/181/211 are the same weight but the 211 has most power. All depends on how your dealer has the 181/211 priced. There are (2) 211s in use here, I got one and another feller has one. So far I'm impressed, nice saw for the $$$.


----------



## wb1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply 2000ssm6 - yeah like I said vibration & fuel consumption on a small saw is a "non issue" in my opinion. 

Good point about the air filtration, I forgot about that. 

Well just checked w/ my dealer & they're still waiting for a shipment of this new line....have them on order but figure it will be another few weeks before they get them. So now the question is do I wait or give into CAD now & just pick-up a 180 or 210 LOL!! I do have some projects I want to start now that this New saw will be perfect for so I don't know!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, the 180/210 saws are good saws but it's up to you. Even though they are being phased out, parts won't be a problem for awhile.


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 1, 2009)

I did notice that the 171 and 181 are almost a pound heavier than their older counterparts and only have a single bar nut.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2009)

Poley4 said:


> I did notice that the 171 and 181 are almost a pound heavier than their older counterparts and only have a single bar nut.



We have been down this road........Check out the #1 climbing saw, 200T, how many nuts? Doesn't matter how many on a small saw, what matters is how the cover meets the case and it's reinforcement to hold the cover in place.

Yes, you are correct on the weight. I'm not happy with the extra pound, but it cuts like a bigger saw anyway.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 1, 2009)

wb1 said:


> Thanks for your reply 2000ssm6 - yeah like I said vibration & fuel consumption on a small saw is a "non issue" in my opinion.
> 
> Good point about the air filtration, I forgot about that.
> 
> Well just checked w/ my dealer & they're still waiting for a shipment of this new line....have them on order but figure it will be another few weeks before they get them. So now the question is do I wait or give into CAD now & just pick-up a 180 or 210 LOL!! I do have some projects I want to start now that this New saw will be perfect for so I don't know!



Wait for the shipment. The 211 was buried in japanese elm all day and never missed a beat even with a 16". 3 more tanks and still chugging along. I know a-lot of guys will say try the johnny come lately saw but i'm trying to destroy this thing and no luck yet. Maybe stihl will pay me for my efforts?


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 1, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> We have been down this road........Check out the #1 climbing saw, 200T, how many nuts? Doesn't matter how many on a small saw, what matters is how the cover meets the case and it's reinforcement to hold the cover in place.
> 
> Yes, you are correct on the weight. I'm not happy with the extra pound, but it cuts like a bigger saw anyway.



Don't get your panties in a wad, I'm not in any way bashing Stihl, I own a couple. It just looks like to me that in some ways they improved the saws and in others, they went backwards.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 1, 2009)

Poley4 said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad, I'm not in any way bashing Stihl, I own a couple. It just looks like to me that in some ways they improved the saws and in others, they went backwards.



No it's improved by a long shot. The 180 was always a nice saw for the monet when u consider the home depot/lowes factor but the 210 was always kind of in between but the 211 weighs about the same as the 180 and cuts close to a 250. Just be patient and try it and if it's not what u want then your well informed.


----------



## brages (Apr 1, 2009)

Poley4 said:


> I did notice that the 171 and 181 are almost a pound heavier than their older counterparts and only have a single bar nut.



Yes, but the 211 is, what, a half pound lighter than the 210, with an extra 10% of power?


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 1, 2009)

brages said:


> Yes, but the 211 is, what, a half pound lighter than the 210, with an extra 10% of power?



That ten % is a skewed figure and cuts way better than that. I tried the 210 for a week and wasn't impressed and sold it on ebay.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2009)

Poley4 said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad, I'm not in any way bashing Stihl, I own a couple. It just looks like to me that in some ways they improved the saws and in others, they went backwards.



LOL, no problem..


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 1, 2009)

brages said:


> Yes, but the 211 is, what, a half pound lighter than the 210, with an extra 10% of power?



Well, I was kind of hoping that the 171 / 181 would have been a little lighter. A pound or so means nothing to me, but I was thinking about replacing my wife's tired 017 with a new 171 or 181. Trust me, she would notice the difference. My MS 250 and Shindaiwa 488 are both just over 10lbs and for that reason, she won't run them.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2009)

Poley4 said:


> Well, I was kind of hoping that the 171 / 181 would have been a little lighter.



I don't know why they made them all the same weight but with different power levels.

The rear handle 192 is the lightest but they are closer to $300+


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 1, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't know why they made them all the same weight but with different power levels.
> 
> The rear handle 192 is the lightest but they are closer to $300+



Yeah, @ 7.4 lbs, that sounds pretty good. I just wish the MS200 wasn't so freakin' high, but I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## wb1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone - thanks for all the replys!!

As of now I'm thinking I'll wait the few weeks & get a 211 - it's just 3/4 Lb heavier than the 180 but at 9.5Lbs it's still plenty light for what I want to use it for ......mostly brush removal & thinning out a bunch of small diameter Maples that my 361 w/ 20" bar is a bit overkill for. 

Also I like the fact it has a larger oil & fuel capacity than the 180 as well as the Summer / Winter carb pre-heat shutter & better air filtration system.

As far as the 200 is concerned - now that saw would be perfect (great power to weight ratio) but as we all agree it's priced a little ridiculously


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2009)

I've run 170's, Meh, they were alright, I like the 180's I have run!! The 210's, bring another one of them turds around and you are going to walk funny going home!!! I wont even work on a 210, there is no point, it's a turd of a saw!! I don't like them if you can't see that!
I have no idea how the new versions are, but I certailny wouldn't have a problem buying a 180.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 1, 2009)

wb1 said:


> Hey everyone - thanks for all the replys!!
> 
> As of now I'm thinking I'll wait the few weeks & get a 211 - it's just 3/4 Lb heavier than the 180 but at 9.5Lbs it's still plenty light for what I want to use it for ......mostly brush removal & thinning out a bunch of small diameter Maples that my 361 w/ 20" bar is a bit overkill for.
> 
> ...



My bro has the 200 and the 211 is very close in performance if not the same. You wont be disapointed with the 211 trust me you are makin a wise decision


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 1, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see if that MS-211 turns out to be good competition for a PS-420. 

The PS-350, MS-171, and MS-181 are just too porky IMO.


----------



## wb1 (Apr 1, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> My bro has the 200 and the 211 is very close in performance if not the same. You wont be disapointed with the 211 trust me you are makin a wise decision



Thanks for the insight - yeah from a purely performance / bang-for-your-buck standpoint I think I'm making the right decision. Now the hard part is waiting for the 211 to arrive @ my dealer. 

I'm sure everyone here (you all seem to have CAD real bad) knows the feeling....make up your mind that you're going to get another saw & well you just want to go right out & get it Add on top of this I want to start this trimming & thinning project before all the trees start to bud-out (I better start NOW) & I can see this wait is going to be a killer


----------



## wb1 (Apr 1, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I've run 170's, Meh, they were alright, I like the 180's I have run!! The 210's, bring another one of them turds around and you are going to walk funny going home!!! I wont even work on a 210, there is no point, it's a turd of a saw!! I don't like them if you can't see that!
> I have no idea how the new versions are, but I certailny wouldn't have a problem buying a 180.



Don't sweat it Redneck.........I ruled-out the 210 after doing a little more research / comparisons between the models. If my findings weren't enough to push me away from that saw you crowning it a "Turd" along with some other's stating their displeasure with it would have certainly made me think twice about it. No way do I want to pay money for a Turd....I have a dog that leaves plenty of them in the yard for free 
LOL yeah I can see "ya just don't like it"


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2009)

It's all good, subtlety isn't one of my strong suits!!!
The smaller saws really leave a lot to be desired it seems!! Other than the 200 series, and they seem to do a FINE job of keeping up with most 50cc saws! Figure that one out will ya?


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 2, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> It's all good, subtlety isn't one of my strong suits!!!
> The smaller saws really leave a lot to be desired it seems!! Other than the 200 series, and they seem to do a FINE job of keeping up with most 50cc saws! Figure that one out will ya?



Your right about that one. I have a 270 and in 10" and below the 211 keeps up but not in anything bigger, displacement wins.


----------



## brages (Apr 2, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> That ten % is a skewed figure and cuts way better than that. I tried the 210 for a week and wasn't impressed and sold it on ebay.



Yes, it's actually 15%:

MS210 - 2.0 hp
MS200 - 2.1 hp
MS211 - 2.3 hp


----------



## wb1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well figured I'd update everyone who replied to this thread. Ended up getting a 211 w/ 16" bar. Have only run 1 1/2 tanks through it so it's not broken in thus I'm reserving judgment on the power. 
So far it seems good, cut some dead Ash today (12" dia. & under) & other than bogging occasionally it did OK - I'm sure once I run a few more tanks through it I'll have the power I was expecting.

One thing for sure - it's certainly a lot easier on the back then the 361 when working on the small stuff - I think I'll be happy with this two-saw combo. 

And yes I said it - _two-saw combo_, I'm doing my best to fight-off CAD :greenchainsaw:


----------

